# ive used to many test strips doctors are anoyyed



## rayray119 (Jan 17, 2022)

ive used to many test strips this week my doctors are anoyed and wont give me more. alot did fail at work on saterday and i couldn' go by what my sensor told me because it was being supper off.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 17, 2022)

I don't think that a doctor can decide to leave a type one without test strips - seeing what the consequences might be - maybe you need to get in touch with someone - anyone - higher up the chain of command and repeat the request to them.


----------



## Lily123 (Jan 17, 2022)

@rayray119 I don’t think your doctors can refuse to issue test strips as without them you can’t do insulin and therefore can’t eat. As @Drummer says get in touch with someone higher up the chain of command


----------



## Inka (Jan 17, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> ive used to many test strips this week my doctors are anoyed and wont give me more. alot did fail at work on saterday and i couldn' go by what my sensor told me because it was being supper off.



What meter and strips are you using @rayray119 ? They shouldn’t be failing.

I suspect your previous issue has contributed and is possibly flagged up on your records:

Post in thread 'All starting to get to me.'

If you can explain what’s happening when the strips fail, you’ll get some suggestions.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 17, 2022)

What meter are you using and what is the error? If you know what the error means you can stop it failing. Eg my meter only works at temperatures of 18c+ so I always put it under my arm or down my top before testing. If I didn’t I’d just waste loads of strips on “error 4”


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 17, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> @rayray119 I don’t think your doctors can refuse to issue test strips as without them you can’t do insulin and therefore can’t eat. As @Drummer says get in touch with someone higher up the chain of command


Funilly enough a recepisont i spoke said she was diabettic on insullin. how many i use will depend of how offen i eat how manny i use she snaped back at me "no it doesnt youre wrong about that". I tusted the sensor i was wearing on saterday something would happened.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 17, 2022)

Inka said:


> What meter and strips are you using @rayray119 ? They shouldn’t be failing.
> 
> I suspect your previous issue has contributed and is possibly flagged up on your records:
> 
> ...


Oh yeah its not and all the time thing as it was back then i use a differnt metter now i think i just nees to remember to warm the metter up in my hands before testing well at work in the cold. And maybe try inserting the same test atrips a few timez before opening a new one.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 17, 2022)

Im bot sure how i managed to use so manny this week. Ive got a box. Ive orderes some amazzon and someone is kindlly giving me some.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 17, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> @rayray119 I don’t think your doctors can refuse to issue test strips as without them you can’t do insulin and therefore can’t eat. As @Drummer says get in touch with someone higher up the chain of command


Not the first time its happened they also great offen declide needles requests


----------



## Lily123 (Jan 17, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Not the first time its happened they also great offen declide needles requests


Is it that your GP is refusing to issue the prescription? Or that they aren’t aware of the consequences of you not getting test strips?


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 17, 2022)

Get in touch with the diabetes team you are under and ask them to send a letter explaining you need more strips and why but it might be that the strips you are using are one of the more expensive ones as well


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 17, 2022)

I wouldn't be blaming the GP, if things aren't lasting the amount of time before reordering then it would be sensible to get in touch with them or your team and ask to have things increased per prescription, what should last the time should have been worked out with you


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 17, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> Is it that your GP is refusing to issue the prescription? Or that they aren’t aware of the consequences of you not getting test strips?


Refusing prepresctions requests ill afmit i probelly did use too many this week. But previouslyy they wernt given me them before going away for 3 weejs they did eventty that time. They can also refise things like needlrs im injecting far more now im snacking and trying highet catb mrals someyomes its been christmas and my birthday since i last ordered them


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 17, 2022)

Kaylz said:


> I wouldn't be blaming the GP, if things aren't lasting the amount of time before reordering then it would be sensible to get in touch with them or your team and ask to have things increased per prescription, what should last the time should have been worked out with you


But its always depend i wad more upset about the way the recepisyion spoke to me.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

But sometimes because of my doctors tellong me not to use so manny test strips i have sometimes ended up trusting my libre when i shouldnt have.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

Athough the fact the libre onlu takes a reading every 5 mintutes which doesnt sound long but the days im working it is a long time because of how active my job is


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 18, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Athough the fact the libre onlu takes a reading every 5 mintutes which doesnt sound long but the days im working it is a long time because of how active my job is



I think it would be a good idea if you ditched the Libre as you are so paranoid about your blood sugars. The rate you are going you will end up with a massive melt down and fit for nothing.

Blood sugars do change. Your Libre is reading your results from the previous 15 mins. It's not a then and there result.

Nobody ever has perfect numbers 24/7. if you feel a bit low suck a couple of glucose tablets and carry on.
If you relax, your numbers will improve as well as stress can cause high numbers.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I think it would be a good idea if you ditched the Libre as you are so paranoid about your blood sugars. The rate you are going you will end up with a massive melt down and fit for nothing.
> 
> Blood sugars do change. Your Libre is reading your results from the previous 15 mins. It's not a then and there result.
> 
> ...


This time it was a gernened ibersatipn because if j trusted it at work on saterdau i didnt snack whem i actullty needed to. This time it was mote of gernerlly and saterday i was just getnerlly keeping an eye i thjngs. I wS actullu quite plessed with myslef on saterday. Im going see if once change comes across i can get a differnt sesnor


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

The lag time is exactlly why i was rught to of finger picks at work saterday. Ill see what albert say about the difference of ths one i removex because iven when it was apartty staying steady it was way off.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 18, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> This time it was a gernened ibersatipn because if j trusted it at work on saterdau i didnt snack whem i actullty needed to. This time it was mote of gernerlly and saterday i was just getnerlly keeping an eye i thjngs. I wS actullu quite plessed with myslef on saterday. Im going see if once change comes across i can get a differnt sesnor


Unfortunately @rayray119 I can not understand what you have written, my brain can not translate it


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Unfortunately @rayray119 I can not understand what you have written, my brain can not translate it


Sorry


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Unfortunately @rayray119 I can not understand what you have written, my brain can not translate it


I meant this time it was a guinue obersation i was actutlly senisablely keeping an eye on it saterday with finger picks instead.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 18, 2022)

How frequently are you testing with finger pricks when you are at work? Is this on top of a Libre or are you currently without Libre? Sometimes Libre can make you too reliant on testing, rather than learning to listen to your body. I used to have a break from Libre every few months to reset my reliance on it. It can get a bit intensive.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> How frequently are you testing with finger pricks when you are at work? Is this on top of a Libre or are you currently without Libre? Sometimes Libre can make you too reliant on testing, rather than learning to listen to your body. I used to have a break from Libre every few months to reset my reliance on it. It can get a bit intensive


I removed mine on saterday due to the masive varrience the reason i havent apllyed another one is because i have got a new phone on the way. I tests a fair bit at work to be fair on saterday but as i said the amount of strips wernt all proper tests. They also dont like to give me needles ive just put a not on there saying that 5 a day was the verry bear miiuin and it doesnt allow for snacks correction dose meals that mutiple injections and fluaitty needles


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 18, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> But sometimes because of my doctors tellong me not to use so manny test strips i have sometimes ended up trusting my libre when i shouldnt have.


You should be testing before you inject and if you feel hypo and the sensor says you are not. That's all.


rayray119 said:


> Sorry


No worries I have MS so my brain doesn't always work things out as it should, it's not your fault 

I do think though at the rate you are going the Libre will be taken away from you because if it isn't working as you claim they wont pay for it and quite rightly so. You will be told to do finger pricks instead.
No matter how busy you are they are more than adequate for people to use. I worked on a farm all my working life and for some of that time there were no test strips as had not been invented. Test strips were a great improvement in the 80's as on call 24/7 with calving's, lambing and or foaling.

To sort your control out so things settle for you try avoiding snacks for the time being and stick to regular meals, or have a carb free snack.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> You should be testing before you inject and if you feel hypo and the sensor says you are not. That's all.
> 
> No worries I have MS so my brain doesn't always work things out as it should, it's not your fault
> 
> ...


Ive been told my controll is good snd im doing well. The libte probelly will get taken a away im been told not to scared of having snacks by my team. Thats why i want to try a differnt sensor to see if it works betet then i will proberrly be using less test strips. I must just over epissize things on here that makes people think my controll is worst then it is fair enough because i iffen think that.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Ive been told my controll is good snd im doing well. The libte probelly will get taken a away im been told not to scared of having snacks by my team. Thats why i want to try a differnt sensor to see if it works betet then i will proberrly be using less test strips. I must just over epissize things on here that makes people think my controll is worst then it is fair enough because i iffen think that.


Just to mettion that wasny a criiruse just that i think i miss comcated stuff


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

It was hust because the one o had on saterday was being supper out. So i woyldnt had sback when it actullty turned out i needed di so if i trust my sensor if i get one thats only a bit out then between meals at least i trust it. Saterdays sensor was just a really fluaity sensor.  I still goinh to have snacks if i want one as its taken me long time to pick up the corvege to do that and i dint wabt to undo that progress.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

Sorry if ive given the the impression that my controll is bad


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

If i hadn


Pumper_Sue said:


> You should be testing before you inject and if you feel hypo and the sensor says you are not. That's all.
> 
> No worries I have MS so my brain doesn't always work things out as it should, it's not your fault


Thats what i meant there have been these times i trusted it because of doctors mooning at me


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

Another reason for using finger pricks on sayerday was that my phone had died around 3pm


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

I would have been stoped from working again for a bit if i trusted the sensor i had on on saterday. Because when i got home form work i was 4.9. I did snack on shuft so imjaie if i hadmt had that stack what my number would have been if i went of the sesnor


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

Im going to hope one i replace will last longer and i wint be useing so many and do that thibf of setlleing down afyer 24 hours or so because my last one didnt


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 18, 2022)

Have you thought about using Voice dictation to type your messages here? I don't mean to be insulting so don’t take it that way, but you might find it easier to communicate. For example on my iPhone I wrote this whole message just by speaking. I just said hey Siri turn on voice control, said my message out loud, and it writes it in here for me. When I'm finished I just asked Siri to turn off voice control.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

so i'll just demostate why i find i need to test as well the verry first scan i did with my new sesnor said  was 5.2 when i was actully 3.5 thats why i did test if i belived the 5.2 i would havent treeted the low


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 18, 2022)

Did you feel hypo? If so, then it is recommended to check with a finger prick if Libre doesn't correspond to how you feel.

I think most of us accept that Libre isn't always terribly accurate from the get go and if that was the first scan that wouldn't concern me too much at this stage. How long in advance of starting it did you apply it. Most of us try to give it at least a day to settle before we start it, which does seem to help with it's early performance.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Did you feel hypo? If so, then it is recommended to check with a finger prick if Libre doesn't correspond to how you feel.
> 
> I think most of us accept that Libre isn't always terribly accurate from the get go and if that was the first scan that wouldn't concern me too much at this stage. How long in advance of starting it did you apply it. Most of us try to give it at least a day to settle before we start it, which does seem to help with it's early performance.


funny enough it was onlly after i scaned it i started feeling skaky onlly after i thought i beer test because of it being out a bit.  i apllyed a good few hours after inserting it may be that it just havent caught up however because of me catching hypos before the libre does or me sorting them out qucikky enough for the libre to forgot about it looks to team i dnt have any when i do


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 18, 2022)

My Libre is the other way and shows me having a lot of hypos when I don't have quite that many because it almost always reads about 1mmol lower than BG. Hopefully most clinicians will be learning, like we are, that Libre just gives a guide to what is going on rather than taking the results at total face value. My BG meter will show that some of the hypos Libre records are not that low and when I feel hypo as well as Libre showing me low, I often don't double check with a finger prick because it is just a waste of a strip.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

well i'll see how this libre goes i will still prick for lows exta. if i get couple of matchs i'll genaully start trusting it more at least between meals where was a time i didn't use any in a day once. i was a bit more trusting of the libre back then even at meal times before they all starting failing extra.


GreenArmy said:


> Oh heck I can relate to this, now i seem to have too many.. You need to tell your Dr, that asuming you receive one tub a month that its not enough..


no this time it probelly was me


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> My Libre is the other way and shows me having a lot of hypos when I don't have quite that many because it almost always reads about 1mmol lower than BG. Hopefully most clinicians will be learning, like we are, that Libre just gives a guide to what is going on rather than taking the results at total face value. My BG meter will show that some of the hypos Libre records are not that low and when I feel hypo as well as Libre showing me low, I often don't double check with a finger prick because it is just a waste of a strip.


i'm afaird i'll have still finger prick for lows


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 18, 2022)

now my sesnor isn't even scaning


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

again 8.4 and 6.1 this morning if with that varrience if i dont keep an eye on things manuelly on the days that i work and are are more active i'm going to be stoped from working again


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

also i am aware that i used a lot but as previslly explain they wernt all proper tests and the were other factors as well as that so please dont judge me.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 19, 2022)

I really think that if you want to continue using Libre then you should give it a go with either diabox or xrip as you can calibrate with blood tests in these apps, if it still doesn't work for you then I think you should maybe just say to them that you'd prefer to give it up and solely use finger pricking, it will be costing a small fortune to continue to prescribe both methods and that isn't me judging, it's just being honest


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Kaylz said:


> I really think that if you want to continue using Libre then you should give it a go with either diabox or xrip as you can calibrate with blood tests in these apps, if it still doesn't work for you then I think you should maybe just say to them that you'd prefer to give it up and solely use finger pricking, it will be costing a small fortune to continue to prescribe both methods and that isn't me judging, it's just being honest


it has got to the point why i am consider giving it up because of all the issues i'm having as said i tried using xdrip but couldnt get it work. if i could aford it i would try using dexcom but i can't aford it because the sesnors failing are giving me stress. but even without the sesnors they would try not giving the things i needed i have already explained all these hings elsse wherer


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

its coasting me a small fourtune to be paying for tests strips.  if they had someting like diro here in the uk it would probelly just take them on presericiton a month and you could get unlimmited that way.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 19, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> its coasting me a small fourtune to be paying for tests strips.  if they had someting like diro here in the uk it would probelly just take them on presericiton a month and you could get unlimmited that way.


Do you mean the Dario?


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

grovesy said:


> Do you mean the Dario?


yeah but not the optuien in the uk if they had that here it wouldn;t cost the doctors so much and i wouldn't need to worry about how many strips i was using.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 19, 2022)

Well I have had a Dario meter that plugs into my phone and the strips  for a number of years and the strips are some of the most expensive strips. They arealso some of the most fussy strips I have used.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

grovesy said:


> Well I have had a Dario meter that plugs into my phone and the strips  for a number of years and the strips are some of the most expensive strips. They arealso some of the most fussy strips I have used.


i mean what the us seem to have with it they get unmillited strips with a diro persriciton i meant if they did that for the uk it cost the doctors so much money a mounth and then you could have unlimited but i know that asking for alot


----------



## grovesy (Jan 19, 2022)

Oh.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

grovesy said:


> Oh.


something like that would work great for me


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm not sure what you mean? My Dario is just a meter and has nothing to do with getting unlimited strips etc, I think it was suggested to you because there are no individual strips to faff about with


----------



## grovesy (Jan 19, 2022)

Kaylz said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? My Dario is just a meter and has nothing to do with getting unlimited strips etc, I think it was suggested to you because there are no individual strips to faff about with


It is and has many quirks,it has to be used with compatible phone. The app does not automatically recognise you have plugged the meter into the phone. The strips also are more fussy on how they take the blood up into them, and I was an experience user of testing.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Kaylz said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? My Dario is just a meter and has nothing to do with getting unlimited strips etc, I think it was suggested to you because there are no individual strips to faff about with


I said in the US here i wasn't making it up or geting confussed 



    i wasnt going by what was sujessted but what i had previsoully found out on my own please dont asummed i dont know what i'm talking about when i say things


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I said in the US here i wasn't making it up or geting confussed
> 
> 
> 
> i wasnt going by what was sujessted but what i had previsoully found out on my own please dont asummed i dont know what i'm talking about when i say things


sorry if this sounded like i was cirtissizing


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

but i do know that in the US i does actully give you unmlimtited test strips  i know not here but it does have that plan in the US


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 19, 2022)

Sounds like it would be better to work out why you test so often and reduce the tests than source unlimited test strips. Isn’t fun pricking your finger constantly.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Sounds like it would be better to work out why you test so often and reduce the tests than source unlimited test strips. Isn’t fun pricking your finger constantly.


i allready explained this. not all of them were proper tests and this work there was variity things to consider form.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

it may sound excusive but when i acount for everything the failed tests strips at work the fact i had go out. had lows which i tried to prvent which didn't work so them in them slefs are 3 tests in one go.   when i'm not being activeand not on the libre i do try test before meals two hours after and before bed.   yes it sounds excusive but acouting for everrthing this week its not as excauisve as it sounds.  i give you example of how active i was on saterday it was 8 hour shift with a 40 mintuite walk.  the nly time i was seting down was my the only at my luch for not long then a 30 mintute break in the afernoon  i glad i kept on eye on things consider it was 4,9 (i'll admit i probely did do a few to many i times maybe i should left it like just after lunch) but a the other times i tested i'm glad i did keep i eye on it so offen this is how manged if i did not keep on eye on it like i did  i would have ended up going low)  yes it does sound  exacisive but this week there were many factors that it actully ends not being excusive as it sounds.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Sounds like it would be better to work out why you test so often and reduce the tests than source unlimited test strips. Isn’t fun pricking your finger constantly.


you even said yourslef its i impordent to test if you dont feal right. when on another trheard i said i diddnt test and asumed it was anxeitiy.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

like right now i'm leaving it test until before dinner because the last test said 8.8 and i'm not plaing to much in betwen there


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 19, 2022)

What issued did you have with diabox? There is a dedicated group on Facebook I'm sure someone could help you on there, I'd be willing to help if I could but I'm no expert having only used it myself for just over 2 weeks


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

just thought i mettion the failled tests strips were actullty before aplly blood to them so it wasn't my testing methond


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Kaylz said:


> What issued did you have with diabox? There is a dedicated group on Facebook I'm sure someone could help you on there, I'd be willing to help if I could but I'm no expert having only used it myself for just over 2 weeks


xdrip not dia box. i think using a diffent sensor may actully work out cheeper for me but yes i am condersing giving up the libre becuase of all the isuuses i'm having. hopfully i might be abble try someting else soon


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

which would probelly be cheaper if it worked better. because they supose to be avbble as first optien soom, so i'm hoping thats verry soom and then i may get on better they seem eaiser for someone thats dypraxic to aplly as well, that might be where i'm going wrong with the libre


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 19, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> xdrip not dia box. i think using a diffent sensor may actully work out cheeper for me but yes i am condersing giving up the libre becuase of all the isuuses i'm having. hopfully i might be abble try someting else soon


give diabox a go, it's by far easier to set up and get going than xdrip

Using a different sensor wouldn't work out cheaper as it doesn't cost the NHS any money when a sensor fails, Dexcom only last 10 days per sensor and aren't without their problems as @Pumper_Sue mentioned elsewhere

I know it isn't advised but have you thought about placing your Libre in an alternative site? xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 19, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> xdrip not dia box. i think using a diffent sensor may actully work out cheeper for me but yes i am condersing giving up the libre becuase of all the isuuses i'm having. hopfully i might be abble try someting else soon


You can convince yourself as much as you like, but bottom line is that if you can not attach the Libre properly then I doubt you will manage the Dexcom.

Very few people have Dexcom on prescription at the moment either and in all honesty I doubt this will change due to the very tight restraints on the NHS.

You need to sit down with your DSN and go through with him or her how to attach your sensor.

I must admit that reading or trying to read your posts is very frustrating, because every time someone makes a suggestion you shoot it down in flames or say what you wrote isn't what you meant.
People spend a lot of time trying to help so at the end of the day it's very demoralising each time the goal posts are changed.

As the written word is so difficult for you I honestly think for your own safety and  do quote the reasonable adjustment, you need to ask for one to one tuition so you know how to use your equipment properly.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> You can convince yourself as much as you like, but bottom line is that if you can not attach the Libre properly then I doubt you will manage the Dexcom.
> 
> Very few people have Dexcom on prescription at the moment either and in all honesty I doubt this will change due to the very tight restraints on the NHS.
> 
> ...


but its worh a try to see if i can though.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 19, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> but its worh a try to see if i can though.


What at £50 a time? In your dreams I suspect the answer will be. Learn to use what you have first.
Do you have a compatible phone for the Dexcom? If not you will need one or cough up about £300 for a receiver.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

this was 


Pumper_Sue said:


> What at £50 a time? In your dreams I suspect the answer will be. Learn to use what you have first.
> Do you have a compatible phone for the Dexcom? If not you will need one or cough up about £300 for a receiver.


i'm not going to until they do become avaiblle to everryone the reason i said it might save cost and a a group im agrre is if does work better then i ould be asking for the libre.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> You can convince yourself as much as you like, but bottom line is that if you can not attach the Libre properly then I doubt you will manage the Dexcom.
> 
> Very few people have Dexcom on prescription at the moment either and in all honesty I doubt this will change due to the very tight restraints on the NHS.
> 
> ...


sorry i didnt mean for it come across that why. i'm not shoting people i'm verry sorry it sounded like that.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

thank you for sujesstions and sorry for any misunderstandings i caused i'm someone who hates upseting people so i deeplly apojise


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

but wernt cgms going to be made avaible at some point over fgms?


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

but re\lly this is no ciristing its just mean explaing i know it wasn't my tecguie on saterday but form now one when its cold i'll try to remember to warm it up in my hands before puting the strip in


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 19, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> but wernt cgms going to be made avaible at some point over fgms?


I think they're recommending some form of CGM, either rtCGM or isCGM. (Where isCGM means intermittently scanned CGM, aka FGM.)

My guess (which may well not be quite right) is that most of us will get Libre 2 (and eventually Libre 3), and when it seems worthwhile, people will be offered something else like Dexcom. (And that may be because they're using a pump which can interoperate with some non-Libre CGM, or because they're allergic to the Libre glue. Something like that. And maybe if some of the other CGMs become competitive in price then they'll replace Libre to some extent.)


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 19, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> but re\lly this is no ciristing its just mean explaing i know it wasn't my tecguie on saterday but form now one when its cold i'll try to remember to warm it up in my hands before puting the strip in


I don't know what monitor you have but I wonder if your problem with it is that you are not applying your blood quickly enough so it 'times out'. I always prick my finger to get the blood drop then put the strip into the monitor and touch the strip onto the drop of blood and allow it to suck enough in to fill but not overfill the the strip.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> I think they're recommending some form of CGM, either rtCGM or isCGM. (Where isCGM means intermittently scanned CGM, aka FGM.)
> 
> My guess (which may well not be quite right) is that most of us will get Libre 2 (and eventually Libre 3), and when it seems worthwhile, people will be offered something else like Dexcom. (And that may be because they're using a pump which can interoperate with some non-Libre CGM, or because they're allergic to the Libre glue. Something like that. And maybe if some of the other CGMs become competitive in price then they'll replace Libre to some extent.)


oh when i looked it said they sould be offered as first coice over fgm maybe i miss undertood that


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I don't know what monitor you have but I wonder if your problem with it is that you are not applying your blood quickly enough so it 'times out'. I always prick my finger to get the blood drop then put the strip into the monitor and touch the strip onto the drop of blood and allow it to suck enough in to fill but not overfill the the strip.


it was as soom as i put the strip in i know it was cold because it happened before when i worked but then was fine as soom as i put the strip in.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> You can convince yourself as much as you like, but bottom line is that if you can not attach the Libre properly then I doubt you will manage the Dexcom.
> 
> Very few people have Dexcom on prescription at the moment either and in all honesty I doubt this will change due to the very tight restraints on the NHS.
> 
> ...


i apllojise again i think my posts are just geting missunderstood a bit


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

i should probelly delete this thread because it seemed i caused trouble which i didn;t ant to do


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

how do you dealete a theard/


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 19, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> oh when i looked it said they sould be offered as first coice over fgm maybe i miss undertood that


I read it as saying they're at the same level (but definitely preferred to just test strips).



			https://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/gid-ng10265/documents/draft-guideline
		


Offer adults with type 1 diabetes a choice of real-time continuous glucose monitoring or intermittently scanned continuous glucose monitoring (isCGM, commonly referred to as ‘flash’) based on their individual preferences, needs, characteristics, and the functionality of the devices available. See box 1 for examples of factors to consider as part of this discussion. [2022]​​A little after box 1 there's

Offer the continuous glucose monitoring device with the lowest cost that meets the person’s identified needs and preferences. [2022]​
It's possible things won't work out as I expect but I don't think it's a reach to assume Libre is going to be the main device offered for a while.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

how do you delte theares?


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> I read it as saying they're at the same level (but definitely preferred to just test strips).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it says a choice


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 19, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> it says a choice


You need to read it again and take the choice in context with the rest of the document.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 19, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> i apllojise again i think my posts are just geting missunderstood a bit


Did you look into the voice dictation I suggested to save you trying to type your messages, and make your communication clearer for everyone?


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 19, 2022)

Benny G said:


> The Google voice typing is ok but I think there are no full stops or commas which may or may not be an issue
> 
> (As shown above)


You just say full stop or comma when using through Siri, as demonstrated here.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

it actully does say in these guide lines consider manuel dextertty.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 19, 2022)

Yes but if you have trouble with strips you have to consider how you will find inserting and removing the transmitter into the sensor which people without issues can find difficult


----------



## Inka (Jan 19, 2022)

@rayray119 Perhaps a good option would be to stick to good old finger-pricking but try a different meter? Some need more dexterity than others.

I can’t remember which meter you’ve got?


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Inka said:


> @rayray119 Perhaps a good option would be to stick to good old finger-pricking but try a different meter? Some need more dexterity than others.
> 
> I can’t remember which meter you’ve got?


i;ve got the free sytle optuim nero i;m usally find with its just at work.when its cold it seems to have issues next time i'm orkig i think i'll just ty and do the normal i have contour next as well but i was refering to the cgms and it works fine otherwise.  it was the cgms i was refering to it. next time at work i'm going to insert the same strip a few times if it gives me error and also warm it up in my hands before hand.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Kaylz said:


> Yes but if you have trouble with strips you have to consider how you will find inserting and removing the transmitter into the sensor which people without issues can find difficult


some peole say its eaiser some people say its not  how can delete this thread as i've acdentillty caused problems and i'm verry sorry for this


----------



## Inka (Jan 19, 2022)

Yes, I saw that about the CGMs  I was thinking of your earlier problems when you used a large number of strips trying to get them to work. Whether that’s a dexterity issue or just that the meter doesn’t suit you, trying a different meter would be a possible solution.

Some meters are more fussy about the cold than others, and some seem to throw up an awful lot more error messages than others.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 19, 2022)

Inka said:


> @rayray119 Perhaps a good option would be to stick to good old finger-pricking but try a different meter? Some need more dexterity than others.
> 
> I can’t remember which meter you’ve got?


I must admit none of the ones I've had have been particularly friendly from that perspective, in that they've all required you to get a drop of blood to the end of the strip pretty accurately. They've varied in how much blood you need (the Libre strips need way more than the Accu-Chek one I was using, for example).

Any examples of some that require less dexterity? (I'm fine with my current meter for the foreseeable future, but it would be interesting to see what's available now.)

(Now I come to think of it, the old meter I had for BM test strips was even worse (it needed putting a drop on the strip, waiting a particular length of time, then wiping it off, then (I think) waiting for a bit before inserting it into the reader). Fortunately I can't imagine anyone going back to those.)


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Inka said:


> Yes, I saw that about the CGMs  I was thinking of your earlier problems when you used a large number of strips trying to get them to work. Whether that’s a dexterity issue or just that the meter doesn’t suit you, trying a different meter would be a possible solution.
> 
> Some meters are more fussy about the cold than others, and some seem to throw up an awful lot more error messages than others.


when i did have a few contour next strips i was kindlly given i found them find to use but dont know about the cold.. but i don't know how.  when i was frst diinosed which was given gulco areo 2k which was just a night mare for me use. i even ended given myslef inullin without knowing the number sometimes big mistake.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> I must admit none of the ones I've had have been particularly friendly from that perspective, in that they've all required you to get a drop of blood to the end of the strip pretty accurately. They've varied in how much blood you need (the Libre strips need way more than the Accu-Chek one I was using, for example).
> 
> Any examples of some that require less dexterity? (I'm fine with my current meter for the foreseeable future, but it would be interesting to see what's available now.)
> 
> (Now I come to think of it, the old meter I had for BM test strips was even worse (it needed putting a drop on the strip, waiting a particular length of time, then wiping it off, then (I think) waiting for a bit before inserting it into the reader). Fortunately I can't imagine anyone going back to those.)


are acucheck cheaper strips?


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

i'm considering just going back to finger pricking because of stress and stuff but i think what about patens and when i want to test my basel. the one thing that giive me a bit of piece of mind was the alerms when sleeping. but these dont work now. thank you for trying to help everyone and sorry for if it sounded like i was snaping at you.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Inka said:


> Yes, I saw that about the CGMs  I was thinking of your earlier problems when you used a large number of strips trying to get them to work. Whether that’s a dexterity issue or just that the meter doesn’t suit you, trying a different meter would be a possible solution.
> 
> Some meters are more fussy about the cold than others, and some seem to throw up an awful lot more error messages than others.


when i was posted that theard i was on a difernt meter


----------



## Inka (Jan 19, 2022)

@Bruce Stephens For sheer simplicity, I find the Freestyle Lite meter very good. You just shove the strip in and you only need the tiniest bit of blood plus you can apply it to either side of the strip.

The AccuChek meter (I’ve forgotten it’s name - is it Mobile, can’t remember) is good because all the strips are in a drum. So it’s easy to do one-handed or out and about, and the finger-pricker is attached to the side and has its own little drum of lancets too, so no fiddling with those. However, it does need a bit more blood and can initially be tricky to get it in the right place. It’s been very good at low temperatures though for me, but I don’t know what its minimum is.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

I do have another metter actull that i pockef up as a Emergency one night those strips also seem eaiser enough to use so i might see if they change the strips to that if there cheaper to them and hope that works in cold. I didnt try it out and about fhough


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 19, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> are acucheck cheaper strips?


I think so (the ones I had, for the (quite likely obsolete) Aviva Nano meter), but they make a whole lot or different ones so I'm not sure that they're all cheaper.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 19, 2022)

Inka said:


> The AccuChek meter (I’ve forgotten it’s name - is it Mobile, can’t remember) is good because all the strips are in a drum. So it’s easy to do one-handed or out and about, and the finger-pricker is attached to the side and has its own little drum of lancets too, so no fiddling with those.


Ah, right. Yes, I'm sure I had one where the strips were in a drum. It didn't have a built in finger pricker, though.


----------



## Inka (Jan 19, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Ah, right. Yes, I'm sure I had one where the strips were in a drum. It didn't have a built in finger pricker, though.



I just checked and it is the Mobile. Looking for a pic now….

https://www.accu-chek.co.uk/blood-glucose-meters/mobile

. It’s very accurate too. No idea of price but I get the strips and lancet drums on prescription with no problems. The Freestyle Lite I bought myself but get those strips prescribed too. I think they’re cheap.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 19, 2022)

If you are considering getting a new blood glucose monitor you might want to consider this one which has the cheapest strips of pretty well any of the monitors.








						GlucoNavii Blood Sugar Meter Glucose Monitor Starter Kit | Choose mmol/L or mg/dL
					

The GlucoNavii Blood Sugar Meter gives a quick and accurate blood glucose level. This Blood Glucose meter comes with everything you need so order now.




					homehealth-uk.com


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 19, 2022)

Inka said:


> The AccuChek meter (I’ve forgotten it’s name - is it Mobile, can’t remember) is good because all the strips are in a drum.


It is the Mobile. And the finger pricker is the FastClix. And the cassettes have 50 tests in. (I'm sure the drum-based one I had once had a lower number. 10 or something.)


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 19, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> If you are considering getting a new blood glucose monitor you might want to consider this one which has the cheapest strips of pretty well any of the monitors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the sujuestion can you torch your finger to it or do you have lift up? that was the proberlem i had with my first one.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 19, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> thanks for the sujuestion can you torch your finger to it or do you have lift up? that was the proberlem i had with my first one.


I take the strip out of the pot, prick my finger left hand make sure I have the drop of blood, insert the strip into the monitor which I am holding in my right hand then touch onto the blood drop.
Is the problem you don't have steady hands?
I think there is a YouTube video on using that monitor.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jan 19, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I take the strip out of the pot, prick my finger left hand make sure I have the drop of blood, insert the strip into the monitor which I am holding in my right hand then touch onto the blood drop.


I'm sure at one point I used to do that, but nowadays I always insert the strip, then get the drop of blood. (I'm much less likely to smear blood all over the place if I do it in that order, and I'm confident that I can get a suitable drop of blood within the time allowed.)


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 20, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I take the strip out of the pot, prick my finger left hand make sure I have the drop of blood, insert the strip into the monitor which I am holding in my right hand then touch onto the blood drop.
> Is the problem you don't have steady hands?
> I think there is a YouTube video on using that monitor.


Ah no my first meter you had to left my finger to to aplly the blood. With my current there may some that fail but its okay its just at work when alot dont work.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 20, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I take the strip out of the pot, prick my finger left hand make sure I have the drop of blood, insert the strip into the monitor which I am holding in my right hand then touch onto the blood drop.
> Is the problem you don't have steady hands?
> I think there is a YouTube video on using that monitor.


Ah no my first meter you had to left my finger to to aplly the blood. With my current there may some that fail but its okay its just at work when alot dont work. I do have another meter that might work if they want to use cheaper test strips ehuch is fair enough. Thanks for sujestion but it sounds like any gulco machines arnt for me


----------



## David68foodie (Jan 20, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> ive used to many test strips this week my doctors are anoyed and wont give me more. alot did fail at work on saterday and i couldn' go by what my sensor told me because it was being supper off.


Ask for a flash monitor instead.. like a Freestyle Libre.. they didn't like to hand out Freestyle Libres but they actually work out cheaper if you are testing frequently..


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 20, 2022)

David68foodie said:


> Ask for a flash monitor instead.. like a Freestyle Libre.. they didn't like to hand out Freestyle Libres but they actually work out cheaper if you are testing frequently..


Im supossed to have one but it doesnt work for me they keep falling i can probelly start trusting the one have a bit more now between meels but it might not less the whole time


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 21, 2022)

i just decided to stop using the libre for a bit as you said it isnt helful to my mental heath


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 21, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> You can convince yourself as much as you like, but bottom line is that if you can not attach the Libre properly then I doubt you will manage the Dexcom.
> 
> Very few people have Dexcom on prescription at the moment either and in all honesty I doubt this will change due to the very tight restraints on the NHS.
> 
> ...


i'm sorry if i upset you. upseting people is somthing that borthers me quite a bit


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 21, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> i'm sorry if i upset you. upseting people is somthing that borthers me quite a bit


It's not a problem honestly  As a whole most of us are just so frustrated with the communication barrier which is stopping us trying to help you and you trying to explain the problems you are having.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 21, 2022)

Without being too personal, can I ask what causes the communication problem?. Do you hit the wrong keys on your phone due to a coordination problem or are you dyslexic? 
If it is a problem with coordination and hitting the right letters/numbers, would that possibly impact how you would control a pump if you applied for one and were successful? I don't use a pump myself but I understand that many are operated from a phone or similar PDM so you would probably need to have enough coordination to hit the right keys to manage it safely. 

Sometimes I have to read your messages 4 or 5 times to try to understand what you are trying to say and sometimes I just can't figure it out, so Lucy's suggestion of using a dictator function would be worth a try to see if that improves our understanding of you. I would like to say that I think it is very brave of you to post so much when this condition creates a communication difficulty and I really admire you for not letting it hold you back, but it would be helpful to us if you would give the translator feature a try if you have it on your phone, to perhaps make it easier for us.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 21, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Without being too personal, can I ask what causes the communication problem?. Do you hit the wrong keys on your phone due to a coordination problem or are you dyslexic?
> If it is a problem with coordination and hitting the right letters/numbers, would that possibly impact how you would control a pump if you applied for one and were successful? I don't use a pump myself but I understand that many are operated from a phone or similar PDM so you would probably need to have enough coordination to hit the right keys to manage it safely.
> 
> Sometimes I have to read your messages 4 or 5 times to try to understand what you are trying to say and sometimes I just can't figure it out, so Lucy's suggestion of using a dictator function would be worth a try to see if that improves our understanding of you. I would like to say that I think it is very brave of you to post so much when this condition creates a communication difficulty and I really admire you for not letting it hold you back, but it would be helpful to us if you would give the translator feature a try if you have it on your phone, to perhaps make it easier for us.


I’m assuming here so apologies if I’m wrong but I think rayray has already mentioned having dyspraxia which is a coordination problem. I’ll explain my experience of dyspraxia since it is difficult to understand with the communication difficulties rayray has. I really would encourage trying the dictation options if they are available on your phone RayRay. It would be so much easier to help if we could understand what you’re trying to say.

I also have dyspraxia which is why I use dictation options when I’m tired then i just add in any corrections with typing. Dyspraxia causes difficulties with coordination, it can be difficulties with fiddly activities eg the difficulties with testing blood sugar mentioned previously, and I’m certain it would cause difficulties changing a pump and filling the different bits etc (you can tell I don’t use one as I don’t know the right words here). I have difficulties with ringpulls, opening medications, unwrapping those individual test strips, tin openers, grating cheese etc and have tools to help the kitchen activities. I also still can’t tie shoe laces, frequently walk into walls or doorframes (libre doesn’t like this!), and have difficulties with other coordination related activities such as writing. Some find difficulties with activities like typing because of it, the messages from your brain to tell your fingers where to move just seem to get jumbled on the way to your fingers sometimes. It’s worse for me when tired or stressed.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 21, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> I’m assuming here so apologies if I’m wrong but I think rayray has already mentioned having dyspraxia which is a coordination problem.


Yes she has plus as an added bonus she is dyslexic as well


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 21, 2022)

@Lucyr thank you so much for explaining things so well.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 21, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Without being too personal, can I ask what causes the communication problem?. Do you hit the wrong keys on your phone due to a coordination problem or are you dyslexic?
> If it is a problem with coordination and hitting the right letters/numbers, would that possibly impact how you would control a pump if you applied for one and were successful? I don't use a pump myself but I understand that many are operated from a phone or similar PDM so you would probably need to have enough coordination to hit the right keys to manage it safely.
> 
> Sometimes I have to read your messages 4 or 5 times to try to understand what you are trying to say and sometimes I just can't figure it out, so Lucy's suggestion of using a dictator function would be worth a try to see if that improves our understanding of you. I would like to say that I think it is very brave of you to post so much when this condition creates a communication difficulty and I really admire you for not letting it hold you back, but it would be helpful to us if you would give the translator feature a try if you have it on your phone, to perhaps make it easier for us


Yeah i have dypraxia i dont seem to have on this phone. If i ever did go on a pump i proberlly would go for patched rather then wirerless i try the voice thing when i manged to find it but i might come out. The strip on saterday wasnt me though they said error as soom i put the strip in so difaitty was the enverioment . I wouldnt press the wrong keys a pump but thats not really going to be a near fucture thing anyway


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 21, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Yes she has plus as an added bonus she is dyslexic as well


im not dylex


Pumper_Sue said:


> Yes she has plus as an added bonus she is dyslexic as well


I'm not dylexic but my dypraxia does also cause problems with spelling as well its different for diffent people


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 21, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Without being too personal, can I ask what causes the communication problem?. Do you hit the wrong keys on your phone due to a coordination problem or are you dyslexic?
> If it is a problem with coordination and hitting the right letters/numbers, would that possibly impact how you would control a pump if you applied for one and were successful? I don't use a pump myself but I understand that many are operated from a phone or similar PDM so you would probably need to have enough coordination to hit the right keys to manage it safely.
> 
> Sometimes I have to read your messages 4 or 5 times to try to understand what you are trying to say and sometimes I just can't figure it out, so Lucy's suggestion of using a dictator function would be worth a try to see if that improves our understanding of you. I would like to say that I think it is very brave of you to post so much when this condition creates a communication difficulty and I really admire you for not letting it hold you back, but it would be helpful to us if you would give the translator feature a try if you have it on your phone, to perhaps make it easier for us.


I difantity would double check i hit entered the right things as well before comfriming.  but that proberlly isn't going to happen


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 21, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> im not dylex
> 
> I'm not dylexic but my dypraxia does also cause problems with spelling as well its different for diffent people


Oh sorry thought you had tried to write you were dyslexic as well.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 21, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Oh sorry thought you had tried to write you were dyslexic as well.


. sorry maybe i misplelt dypraxic


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 21, 2022)

What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 21, 2022)

Right now im usally an lg but have brought a Samsung gaxlely just not got the right sim yet


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 21, 2022)

It helps us to know that you don't actually have the option of that dictation feature on your phone. It would have helped if you had said that. To me it just seemed like you were ignoring the suggestion which seemed rude both in terms of not acknowledging Lucy's good suggestion but also not wanting to help us, when we are having to spend extra time trying to understand you. 
Not sure if that makes sense but I am glad that we now know the situation much more clearly and many thanks to @Lucyr for explaining Dyspraxia so well, for us all to understand better.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 21, 2022)

One of the things I didn’t mention about dyspraxia, which relates to an earlier question, is that it is extremely common for it to overlap with similar difficulties like dyslexia, dyscalculia, autism, etc. So you can have dyspraxia and difficulties with spelling, just not enough to be diagnosed dyslexic. Or difficulties with social situations and understanding of other people but not enough to be diagnosed as autistic. Everyone gets a different mix of symptoms and different overlaps though.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

Also if i did do that it might not nerclserly help as it go helped because i proberrly would sater alot. Sorry for seem rude. Even though sometimes i mispell things. I find it easier to write what to say. If thid was talking forum i proberlly


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

Benny G said:


> (All LG android phones have Google voice typing. The icon is at the bottom right of the screen.)
> 
> I do have sympathy, one of my brothers has dyslexia, and dyspraxia. As a child he went to a special school and to this day struggles to read and write his own name. It doesn't stop him, he does what he can.
> 
> When we were children my brother's dyspraxia did cause our family a few issues, we were visited by social workers because my brother attended the casualty department of our local hospital almost every week. The amount of cuts and bruises probably did look suspicious. He was so clumsy as a child, but thankfully a lot better now.


Also a l


Benny G said:


> (All LG android phones have Google voice typing. The icon is at the bottom right of the screen.)
> 
> I do have sympathy, one of my brothers has dyslexia, and dyspraxia. As a child he went to a special school and to this day struggles to read and write his own name. It doesn't stop him, he does what he can.
> 
> When we were children my brother's dyspraxia did cause our family a few issues, we were visited by social workers because my brother attended the casualty department of our local hospital almost every week. The amount of cuts and bruises probably did look suspicious. He was so clumsy as a child, but thankfully a lot better now.


Its only mild dypraxia not to enough to have gone to special education school


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> It helps us to know that you don't actually have the option of that dictation feature on your phone. It would have helped if you had said that. To me it just seemed like you were ignoring the suggestion which seemed rude both in terms of not acknowledging Lucy's good suggestion but also not wanting to help us, when we are having to spend extra time trying to understand you.
> Not sure if that makes sense but I am glad that we now know the situation much more clearly and many thanks to @Lucyr for explaining Dyspraxia so well, for us all to understand better.


But i am verry sorry for seeming rude this one that borthers me a a a lot maybe i should i have said it wouldn't neserlly help. I might try to get a voicer reader so i can edit my posts if i here something that doesn't sound right


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

But going back to dexcom  i know im not going to get it. But someone that i know said she used to be on libre but found them very diffcult to aplly shes now on dexcom. So it shows that in can be eaiser for some people. I think another advantage is being abble to put it more places so if you were puting on your somtach you would be able to use both hands.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 22, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> But i am verry sorry for seeming rude this one that borthers me a a a lot maybe i should i have said it wouldn't neserlly help. I might try to get a voicer reader so i can edit my posts if i here something that doesn't sound right


I imagine it’s possible to get your phone to read things to you but I have an iPhone so I only know how to do it there. If you look on YouTube it may show you. If your spelling looks correct to you though and you can’t visually see any mistakes then I’m not sure getting it read out loud would help. My phone isn’t able to understand your typing enough to read it all.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> I imagine it’s possible to get your phone to read things to you but I have an iPhone so I only know how to do it there. If you look on YouTube it may show you. If your spelling looks correct to you though and you can’t visually see any mistakes then I’m not sure getting it read out loud would help. My phone isn’t able to understand your typing enough to read it all.


This was somthing that helped me at uni allthough admitly that was special software.There are times i do see mistakes afterwards its reminding my brain to proof read as well


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

Benny G said:


> Rayray, I can see the keyboard icon is missing from your screen. It looks like voice typing has been disabled on your phone. If you follow the instructions below you can turn it back on if you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks once i got the right sim for my new phone im swicting to that. Because i smassed this ones screen by droping it on the payment


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

I have just put Gramley on my laptop, I used to have it when I started writing blogs before during lockdown which helped me.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 22, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I have just put Gramley on my laptop, I used to have it when I started writing blogs before during lockdown which helped me.


Grammarly is great! I have it on my laptop, didn’t think to suggest that. It looks like it helps you out!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 22, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Yes she has plus as an added bonus she is dyslexic as well


They usually partner each other, Sue.  One of our grandaughters had both - the family jointly invested in DORE treatment for her which pretty much sorted the dyspraxia to the extent that she became a chef but not the dyslexia, so she used a laptop at school, which gave her a red line under the word she'd spelt wrong and gradually drilled more words into her repertoire.  DORE no longer exist unfortunately.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

trophywench said:


> They usually partner each other, Sue.  One of our grandaughters had both - the family jointly invested in DORE treatment for her which pretty much sorted the dyspraxia to the extent that she became a chef but not the dyslexia, so she used a laptop at school, which gave her a red line under the word she'd spelt wrong and gradually drilled more words into her repertoire.  DORE no longer exist unfortunately.


you can still become a chief with dyspraxia I got myself through a degree with mine. and I have had various jobs.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 22, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I have just put Gramley on my laptop, I used to have it when I started writing blogs before during lockdown which helped me.


It obviously has


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 22, 2022)

Thinking of a chef chopping vegetables with a condition which affects their coordination makes me cringe a little  but suggests that that the treatment they got was pretty effective. But then it seems dyspraxia affects people in lots of different ways, so maybe chopping veg was never an issue.

I love that I learn about so much more than diabetes on this forum. 

@rayray119 Thanks for employing a device or app which definitely appears to be making communication better. Thumbs up emoji!

Am I right in thinking that you weren't aware of how confusing your messages were for us? Do you read them back to yourself and if so, do they look right to you..... I am just wondering if visually you see things differently or perhaps because you know what you are trying to say, your brain unscrambles the letters and words so that you see what you thought you typed and don't realise that it is a jumble. 
I tend to reread my messages and edit what I write if I see any obvious mistakes or if it doesn't sound right when I read it 

Not intending to be critical, but just trying to understand the problem.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Thinking of a chef chopping vegetables with a condition which affects their coordination makes me cringe a little  but suggests that that the treatment they got was pretty effective. But then it seems dyspraxia affects people in lots of different ways, so maybe chopping veg was never an issue.
> 
> I love that I learn about so much more than diabetes on this forum.
> 
> ...


no that's something else like about dyspraxia forgetting to do things like that and sometimes missing things but then sporting things after that's why something that reads it out to you would actually help because I would be able to tell that it doesn't sound right.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> no that's something else like about dyspraxia forgetting to do things like that and sometimes missing things but then sporting things after that's why something that reads it out to you would actually help because I would be able to tell that it doesn't sound right.


but very sorry for causing confusion and upset.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Thinking of a chef chopping vegetables with a condition which affects their coordination makes me cringe a little  but suggests that that the treatment they got was pretty effective. But then it seems dyspraxia affects people in lots of different ways, so maybe chopping veg was never an issue.
> 
> I love that I learn about so much more than diabetes on this forum.
> 
> ...


I also when I can afford a house ride, not for a while because I can't afford it but once you do something a few times you're brain remembers and helps you out. so condition problems don't always stop you from doing things that require condition if you do it enough.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 22, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Thinking of a chef chopping vegetables with a condition which affects their coordination makes me cringe a little  but suggests that that the treatment they got was pretty effective. But then it seems dyspraxia affects people in lots of different ways, so maybe chopping veg was never an issue.
> 
> I love that I learn about so much more than diabetes on this forum.
> 
> ...


A few years ago there was some experimental work done with young people with diagnosed dyslexia at a centre in Kenilworth based on exercises to improve coordination which was very successful in actually improving their dyslexia to the extent they no longer need special classroom support.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 22, 2022)

Barbara - I think pictorially, writing doesn't follow any of the rules you and I observe with our brains through our eyes - eg all the letters and words move around on the page - they do not appear in nice neat straight lines.  More like tangled knitting than a nice neat block of text, when it's advanced.

There's a prog on telly this coming week about Jay Blades (the coloured bloke off 'The Repair Shop' who recently learned to read aged 51) which may - or not - throw some light on the difficulties of folk like him and Rayray.  I think a large part of it is first dividing the elephant you wish to eat, into bite sized pieces.

Books with one letter on a page.  Followed by one word on a page.  (short words)  Quite a while before you got to a WHOLE SENTENCE !!!!

You and I do that anyway - but we didn't cos we couldn't when we were tiny - until people took the trouble to seek out eg rag books for us followed by reading Noddy etc to us - and then we went on to meet Janet & John ......


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Barbara - I think pictorially, writing doesn't follow any of the rules you and I observe with our brains through our eyes - eg all the letters and words move around on the page - they do not appear in nice neat straight lines.  More like tangled knitting than a nice neat block of text, when it's advanced.
> 
> There's a prog on telly this coming week about Jay Blades (the coloured bloke off 'The Repair Shop' who recently learned to read aged 51) which may - or not - throw some light on the difficulties of folk like him and Rayray.  I think a large part of it is first dividing the elephant you wish to eat, into bite sized pieces.
> 
> ...


It's hand to explain but no letters don't jump around the page for me it's probably looks like that when I've mistyped and forgot to read it back before sending it. sorry its hard to explain


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 22, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> but very sorry for causing confusion and upset.


Not your fault. You can't help having the condition, just like we can't help having diabetes but understanding about it, thanks to Lucy and yourself explaining things now, really makes so much difference to the frustration I was feeling and no doubt others too. And that is helpful to me in the world beyond this forum because if I meet someone else with dyspraxia I will have a better understanding of the challenges that they face and what aids, like this program you are now using, or the dictation facility on phones, which I had no idea about, that can possibly help to improve communication. 

Do you have the same problem verbally. ie you struggle to speak coherently too? Is that why the dictation app doesn't work for you? Sorry, I don't mean to probe, but I am just trying to understand the challenges you are working to overcome. As I said in one of my previous posts, I do admire how you don't let it hold you back. I think that is really courageous.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> nNot your fault. You can't help having the condition, just like we can't help having diabetes but understanding about it, thanks to Lucy and yourself explaining things now, really makes so much difference to the frustration I was feeling and no doubt others too. And that is helpful to me in the world beyond this forum because if I meet someone else with dyspraxia I will have a better understanding of the challenges that they face and what aids, like this program you are now using, or the dictation facility on phones, which I had no idea about, that can possibly help to improve communication.
> 
> Do you have the same problem verbally. ie you struggle to speak coherently too? Is that why the dictation app doesn't work for you? Sorry, I don't mean to probe, but I am just trying to understand the challenges you are working to overcome. As I said in one of my previous posts, I do admire how you don't let it hold you back. I think that is really courageous.


No that's more about I get nervous about speaking to people I don't necessarily know that well if I'm not writing it down wired I know.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jan 22, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Barbara - I think pictorially, writing doesn't follow any of the rules you and I observe with our brains through our eyes - eg all the letters and words move around on the page - they do not appear in nice neat straight lines.  More like tangled knitting than a nice neat block of text, when it's advanced.
> 
> There's a prog on telly this coming week about Jay Blades (the coloured bloke off 'The Repair Shop' who recently learned to read aged 51) which may - or not - throw some light on the difficulties of folk like him and Rayray.  I think a large part of it is first dividing the elephant you wish to eat, into bite sized pieces.
> 
> ...


I was involved in taking science activities out to schools in Northampton and talking to some of the teachers I was amazed that they have numerous children coming to secondary school who can't read and also have to cope with children whose first language is not English, one school said they had 60 different native languages.
There are certain fonts which are supposed to make it easier and also different background colours that are better for dyslexic folk.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> No that's more about I get nervous about speaking to people I don't necessarily know that well if I'm not writing it down wired I know.





rebrascora said:


> Do you have the same problem verbally. ie you struggle to speak coherently too? Is that why the dictation app doesn't work for you? Sorry, I don't mean to probe, but I am just trying to understand the challenges you are working to overcome. As I said in one of my previous posts, I do admire how you don't let it hold you back. I think that is really courageous.


here this link might help but its different to everyone but this might give you a general idea 





__





						Dyspraxia in Adults
					

People who have Dyspraxia / DCD often find the routine tasks of daily life such as driving, household chores, cooking and grooming difficult




					dyspraxiafoundation.org.uk


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 22, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> No that's more about I get nervous about speaking to people I don't necessarily know that well if I'm not writing it down wired I know.


Actually I can understand that as I am like that with talking on the telephone. Even people I know well but perhaps don't speak to very often, I find it really daunting picking up the phone to ring them. Maybe it's the fact that I can't edit my voice..... whatever comes out first time is heard, even if that isn't quite how I wanted to express myself and particularly on the phone where you have no facial expressions to relay what you mean as well as words. Maybe that is why I like forum's so much, because I can edit and control what I post quite closely. We all have quirks and insecurities of one sort or another.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 22, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> here this link might help but its different to everyone but this might give you a general idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That has certainly opened my eyes to it! It is hugely encompassing and debilitating in so many aspects of everyday life. I appreciate that not everyone will experience all those issues but even just some of them are really, really challenging!


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Wow! That has certainly opened my eyes to it! It is hugely encompassing and debilitating in so many aspects of everyday life. I appreciate that not everyone will experience all those issues but even just some of them are really, really challenging!


Welcome to my life I already had it and anxiety then diabetes decided to join the club to make it a little bit more interesting


----------



## Robin (Jan 22, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Actually I can understand that as I am like that with talking on the telephone. Even people I know well but perhaps don't speak to very often, I find it really daunting picking up the phone to ring them. Maybe it's the fact that I can't edit my voice..... whatever comes out first time is heard, even if that isn't quite how I wanted to express myself and particularly on the phone where you have no facial expressions to relay what you mean as well as words. Maybe that is why I like forum's so much, because I can edit and control what I post quite closely. We all have quirks and insecurities of one sort or another.


I hate the phone! Like you, I prefer to see a face, and facial expressions. I wish my hospital appointments were over Zoom, not on the phone,(though I’ll put up with the phone to save trekking to the other side of Oxford). It seems silly, but I have to write down and keep handy any info that I might be asked for, like telephone number, address, (I’ve even written my own name down) because my mind goes completely blank if I'm asked anything, I also can’t process the information I’m being given quickly enough, without any visual clues. I assume it’s an extension of the fact that if I’m told anything, I have to write it down immediately, or I don’t remember it, or deal with it properly. (Most people who know me will say, if they ask me something, 'I expect you’ve got a list…')


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 22, 2022)

Some people can have speech issues with dyspraxia but not all. If you think about it, speaking requires you to coordinate a huge amount of different muscles with really good accuracy. Muscle coordination is exactly what  dyspraxics struggle with so it makes sense for some to have speech issues. 

I had selective mutism until about 16-18, which may be more related to autism than dyspraxia. I still have a stutter or speech block sometimes. It’s unpredictable and happens more with people I don’t know. For example with the Dr appt I have on Monday I know one of them but not the other so I’ve no idea how much or how clearly I will be able to speak. I’ll write everything I want to explain down as a backup which makes me feel more confident. I don’t always show it to the person I’m meeting, depends how it’s going.


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 22, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Some people can have speech issues with dyspraxia but not all. If you think about it, speaking requires you to coordinate a huge amount of different muscles with really good accuracy. Muscle coordination is exactly what  dyspraxics struggle with so it makes sense for some to have speech issues.
> 
> I had selective mutism until about 16-18, which may be more related to autism than dyspraxia. I still have a stutter or speech block sometimes. It’s unpredictable and happens more with people I don’t know. For example with the Dr appt I have on Monday I know one of them but not the other so I’ve no idea how much or how clearly I will be able to speak. I’ll write everything I want to explain down as a backup which makes me feel more confident. I don’t always show it to the person I’m meeting, depends how it’s going.


that's a good idea I might try that for my DSN appointment on Tuesday. sorry to be stealing your ideas.


----------



## Lucyr (Jan 22, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> that's a good idea I might try that for my DSN appointment on Tuesday. sorry to be stealing your ideas.


I’m happy to give you ideas. I won’t actually write it I will type it on my iPad and take that with me, or print it out. I think it makes it easier if I’ve thought things through in advance, and any communication or anxiety issues I just hand it over.


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 22, 2022)

I have a list for my next consultant appointment (which is by telephone) I find it a lot easier if I know what I want to say rather than a conversation with someone where I don't know where the conversation will go.

@Robin I find it amazing, spooky even, how many similarities there are between us, both with our diabetes management, interests and general way of thinking. I had a much loved Auntie down in Oxford.... I'm starting to wonder if you are a long lost cousin!!


----------



## Robin (Jan 22, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> I have a list for my next consultant appointment (which is by telephone) I find it a lot easier if I know what I want to say rather than a conversation with someone where I don't know where the conversation will go.
> 
> @Robin I find it amazing, spooky even, how many similarities there are between us, both with our diabetes management, interests and general way of thinking. I had a much loved Auntie down in Oxford.... I'm starting to wonder if you are a long lost cousin!!


Ha! I only ended up in Oxfordshire by accident because that’s where my husband was living when I met him, maybe there’s something in the water!


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 23, 2022)

going back to the libre thing there's someone I know who apparently said she found it very difficult to apply. shes know the Dexcom. I know I'm not going to get it but it does show that some people find it easier. maybe it's something to do with the fact you can put it more places it's interesting.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 23, 2022)

Although Libre isn't approved for use anywhere else it doesn't stop people trying alternative sites for it, some with great results, you wouldn't get a replacement if you told them it had been placed elsewhere and you can't use it for driving if placed elsewhere but it doesn't put people off from at least trying it before giving it up completely


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 23, 2022)

Kaylz said:


> Although Libre isn't approved for use anywhere else it doesn't stop people trying alternative sites for it, some with great results, you wouldn't get a replacement if you told them it had been placed elsewhere and you can't use it for driving if placed elsewhere but it doesn't put people off from at least trying it before giving it up completely


yeah, I'm just someone that likes to follow rules  but it is interesting how some people find one easier then the other and vs visa


----------



## rayray119 (Jan 24, 2022)

I do see the benefit of having some sort of sensor if they worked and I was able to think logically in that able to know which way it was going to act on it accordingly but the libre just didn't seem to work for me.


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 15, 2022)

Well my team are changing me to wave sense jazz strips because they cheaper but doing some research here they also stugke in the cold apartnty.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 15, 2022)

Lots of meters struggle in the cold. My Caresens Dual is hopeless when I am out in the cold. I find my Libre with it's rechargeable battery better and my consultant has very kindly agreed to change me over to Libre test strips and blood ketone strips. I then just need to keep my sensor on my arm warm enough for the button battery in it to cope. I have been known to go out in the winter to exercise with bare arms and Libre really doesn't like to get cold, even though it is attached to my arm. If I put a warm hand over the sensor for a couple of minutes it warms up enough to read, so I know it is the sensor that's too cold and not the reader. I am guessing that button batteries are more temp sensitive. 

I have just got into the habit of popping the Caresens BG meter into my bra for a few minutes if I am out and it got cold and I needed to warm it up to test.... usually wasted a test strip half way through trying to test each time too due to the meter shutting down just as I applied blood. Looking forward to not having to carry it and just have my Libre reader for everything and the rechargeable battery is better for the environment anyway.


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 15, 2022)

Yes I'll try and finger out a way to get it warn enough on cold days at work once I start using it


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 15, 2022)

Wavesense jazz wireless defines “cold” as “below 20c” though, so  my meter has to go in my bra/armpit/knee every time I test. Even when inside.


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 15, 2022)

They have me that one a dictate one the instructionn book I got with it says 10 I do have pocket thing I keep my stuff in.


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 15, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Wavesense jazz wireless defines “cold” as “below 20c” though, so  my meter has to go in my bra/armpit/knee every time I test. Even when inside.


I'm used wavejazz strips once 1 night and they were fine inside I night use the not wireless one


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 15, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I'm used wavejazz strips once 1 night and they were fine inside I night use the not wireless one


The wireless one has a different temperature range


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> The wireless one has a different temperature range





Lucyr said:


> The wireless one has a different temperature range


Hmm strange I was just comparing the booklets the wireless booklet says 10 degrees the other booklet says 21 degrees. But information on the internet says 10 degrees for that one too. I’ve not starting using them yet. I was just trying to work out what. I am going to be keeping whatever metter I have with me in my inside pocket now in the hope it keeps it warm enough for me to take it out for a minute to test and hopefully it will stop being a issue soom once the weather gets better still might be quite cold at night sometimes I’m sure I’ll mange somehow.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 28, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Hmm strange I was just comparing the booklets the wireless booklet says 10 degrees the other booklet says 21 degrees.


Can't be 21 degrees, surely? That's a slightly cool room, not very cold at all. 10 degrees would be much more likely.


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 28, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Can't be 21 degrees, surely? That's a slightly cool room, not very cold at all. 10 degrees would be much more likely.


I’ve not starting using either of them yet. But yes they do both say 10 but was looking at this message


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 28, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I’ve not starting using either of them yet. But yes they do both say 10 but was looking at this message


Which makes sense, of course. If it looks like it's failing because it's too cold, try again at a temperature closer to normal.


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 28, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Which makes sense, of course. If it looks like it's failing because it's too cold, try again at a temperature closer to normal.


Like I said I’ve not starting using it yet will do once I’m out of strips for my other one I’m going to try keeping it an inside pocket


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 28, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Can't be 21 degrees, surely? That's a slightly cool room, not very cold at all. 10 degrees would be much more likely.


It genuinely is… I get the temperature too low error when inside my kitchen at about 15-16c in a morning before I’ve put the heating on.


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 28, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> It genuinely is… I get the temperature too low error when inside my kitchen at about 15-16c in a morning before I’ve put the heating on.


That’s wired when both bocklets say operating temperature 10oc which what the metter I’m still using according to the internet is I’m going for keep what metter il using in my inside pocket now to hope it stays warm enough.


----------



## uselesspancreas (Feb 28, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I think it would be a good idea if you ditched the Libre as you are so paranoid about your blood sugars. The rate you are going you will end up with a massive melt down and fit for nothing.
> 
> Blood sugars do change. Your Libre is reading your results from the previous 15 mins. It's not a then and there result.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I think that's pretty poor advice. 
The libre us at least 2-3 out worse in double figures if the poster is carb counting she need to have an exact blood test not a 5  minute old interstitual fluid reading. 
I use a libre but always blood test before meals. 
Even if not accurate th libre us invaluable to know if you're ⬆️⬇️ or ➡️


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 28, 2022)

uselesspancreas said:


> Sorry but I think that's pretty poor advice.
> The libre us at least 2-3 out worse in double figures if the poster is carb counting she need to have an exact blood test not a 5  minute old interstitual fluid reading.
> I use a libre but always blood test before meals.
> Even if not accurate th libre us invaluable to know if you're ⬆️⬇️ or ➡️


That wasn’t the only problem and when things weren’t acurrte not even the double finances. There always stoped working. Some people they just don’t work for it seemed like I was one of the unlikely ones like I said the big problem was them stoping working as well as the other stuff


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 28, 2022)

aparnlety contour next one works as low as 5 degrees but I don't think they would agree to give strips for that one.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> aparnlety contour next one works as low as 5 degrees but I don't think they would agree to give strips for that one.



Your GP surgery really isnt supposed to be limiting your access to test strips according to the NICE guidelines


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 28, 2022)

Benny G said:


> I like a bit of simple home science. So, to help you out @rayray119 I performed a small experiment using my Accu-Chek Aviva Nano glucose meter (specs are shown below) with a listed working range of 6°C to 44°C
> 
> *Experiment*
> I have a thermometer in my refrigerator which shows 4°C, I took my meter out of my trouser pocket and put it into the fridge for 10 minutes. At the end of 10 minutes I took the cold meter out of the fridge and took a finger test. The test result matches my Libre.
> ...


Only problem is that it’s not made any more… https://www.accu-chek.co.uk/meters/performa-nano


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 28, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Your GP surgery really isnt supposed to be limiting your access to test strips according to the NICE guidelines


that comment was more about a particular meter(which aparllty has a lower operating temperature in a cold).  but my change of doctors didn't help(I've got a test  I've got a cannot to reorder until the date on everything including needles and insulin) and unfouniity its not just GPS as well.    at the moment I'm getting around by ordering some as soon as can however manny i got left(which is why i still got others left)(someone kindly sent me some once) but I'm sure that will stop working.  the hospital actually changed my meter because it was cheaper(although i since heard there not suppose to chose for you is that right?). i thought that might stop the limit apartlyy not though.    my old GPS were so bad before that they actually refused to give me more at times knowing I. had perry much run out(which ended up with me paying for them as it  was oberisoully dangerous to be without them, I think I might complain about that to maybe stop it happening to someone else)


Benny G said:


> I like a bit of simple home science. So, to help you out @rayray119 I performed a small experiment using my Accu-Chek Aviva Nano glucose meter (specs are shown below) with a listed working range of 6°C to 44°C
> 
> *Experiment*
> I have a thermometer in my refrigerator which shows 4°C, I took my meter out of my trouser pocket and put it into the fridge for 10 minutes. At the end of 10 minutes I took the cold meter out of the fridge and took a finger test. The test result matches my Libre.
> ...


thanks the hospital actually gave me the wave sense jazz because its cheaper I heard the aqacheck is quite expensive so don't think they would allow me to have that one.  i suppose i could also ask and explain it might work better for my job(as I can be working offen in temperatures less than 10'c hopefully keeping in pocket works even if its 5oc degrees outside) I didn't have any issues on Saturday morning after my 40-minute work after keeping in my inside pocket not sure how cold it was though.


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 28, 2022)

I’ve never found that my meters been to cold to work It’s an Accu-Chek Aviva Expert (they no longer make them) it’s me who’s too cold to get any blood!


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 28, 2022)

Benny G said:


> Do you want to build a snowman?


At the Christmas light switch on I couldn't get any blood for a finger prick and my phone was adamant that it didn’t want to scan the Libre


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 28, 2022)

Benny G said:


> If all else fails, it's OK to eat something, and sort it out later.


I did and thanks. I spiked up to 18 an hour later but a correction sorted that


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 28, 2022)

Ive not starting using them yet as I said I will soom my other one is the same tempture range  still have a limit though.


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 28, 2022)

And that’s it’s my team know about job but are still on doctors side as least some of them are


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 28, 2022)

Freestyle optim Nero is also 10 degrees


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 1, 2022)

uselesspancreas said:


> Sorry but I think that's pretty poor advice.
> The libre us at least 2-3 out worse in double figures if the poster is carb counting she need to have an exact blood test not a 5  minute old interstitual fluid reading.
> I use a libre but always blood test before meals.
> Even if not accurate th libre us invaluable to know if you're ⬆️⬇️ or ➡️


No offence meant but I suggest you read the whole thread before making judgement and offering poor advice yourself.


----------



## rayray119 (Mar 5, 2022)

Benny G said:


> If you can do a bit of research, you can then discuss your requirements and options with the guys who can change your prescriptions.


Just reread this all they seem to care about when it comes to testing is how much the test strips costs which is why the they switched it. The only reason i have others left is because of system i was using before to delay(someone once sent me a few box’s as well)


----------



## rayray119 (Mar 6, 2022)

keeping it inside pocket seems to be working so far hopefully it will still work the same when I do make the switch to wave sense one which will probably be in the next few days(as well as it being easy enough to use out and about etc I can generally use the freestyle option while standing up etc which sometimes at work I have to. so let's hoe the other one is as easy when I  used to once in the evening as an emergency though it seemed okay to use(and only require a very small amount of blood but I was at home )


----------



## Lucyr (Mar 6, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> keeping it inside pocket seems to be working so far hopefully it will still work the same when I do make the switch to wave sense one which will probably be in the next few days(as well as it being easy enough to use out and about etc I can generally use the freestyle option while standing up etc which sometimes at work I have to. so let's hoe the other one is as easy when I  used to once in the evening as an emergency though it seemed okay to use(and only require a very small amount of blood but I was at home )


This wavesense jazz meter is honestly a pain, so i'm really pleased keeping it in your inside pocket works. The highest temperature that i've had the "it's too cold to test" message at so far is inside my house at 16.5 degrees c


----------



## rayray119 (Mar 6, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> This wavesense jazz meter is honestly a pain, so i'm really pleased keeping it in your inside pocket works. The highest temperature that i've had the "it's too cold to test" message at so far is inside my house at 16.5 degrees c


No sorry I’ve not starting using yet i referring to the other one. But it just specify the same operating temperature it doesn’t work im going to have to insist my team channge back but hopefully it will work


----------



## rayray119 (Mar 6, 2022)

@everydayupsanddowns do you know if there actually allowed to change you over simply because it’s cheaper(I didn’t think much of it at the time)


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 6, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> @everydayupsanddowns do you know if there actually allowed to change you over simply because it’s cheaper(I didn’t think much of it at the time)



Well the 2015 NICE guidance recommends that the meter should be chosen in conversation with the person with T1, and taking their needs into account:

Empowering people to self‑monitor blood glucose​…
1.6.17 When choosing blood glucose meters:

take the needs of the adult with type 1 diabetes into account 
ensure that meters meet current ISO standards. *[2015]*
https://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/ng17/chapter/Recommendations#blood-glucose-management 

So the recommendation (not requirement) is that the meter suits you, first and foremost, and that it must be reliably accurate.


----------



## rayray119 (Mar 7, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Well the 2015 NICE guidance recommends that the meter should be chosen in conversation with the person with T1, and taking their needs into account:
> 
> Empowering people to self‑monitor blood glucose​…
> 1.6.17 When choosing blood glucose meters:
> ...


so it that case if one was more sturbem in the cold then others it wouldn’t suit me because of work because of me work(however from experience I don’t think they pay much attention to nice guidelines with regards to testing)


----------



## rayray119 (Mar 14, 2022)

well looks like i'm going to start using it today(admillty I do seem stockpile strips now kind of of that's only to delay problems of not being able to get any when needed hope no one judges this method  well by that I mean ordering when I can whatever the amount I have left is,  there may be a time that stops working )  but i'm little bit of weireing of the wae sense jazz not just the potential of it being useless in the cold but the other things I heard about it too


----------



## rayray119 (Mar 22, 2022)

I did get a an error 4 message once on Saturday at work on saterdy(gutted I had it my head on for a bit(but it difenntly wasn't cold) the rest were okay though.  I think I am going discuss the concerns about my job and how its not posibble to retest somewhere sooner with my team, however since the rest of the test were okay it may have just been on odd moment I'm I think I might sit to my garden either tomorrow or frosty in my work evening before doing my before bed test.  so I'm can be confident for work Friday(working in the north)


----------

